# newbie



## lizziebear47 (Nov 6, 2010)

hi i set my new 10 gallon fish tank up yesterday.
it has filter gravel and treated water.with nutrafin aqua plus.
it also came with nutrafin cycle ,which i added yestrday, today and will tomorrow.
the pet shop said i could add fish on the 4th day, but im not too sure about that.

i also have an api master test kit.
its going to be a freshwater tank ,with a goldfish in it .
id like to know if the black moor is hardy enough fish to be my starter fissh, .
i will be in ab out 6 months time be getting a 125l tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm..

Well, moors are pretty hardy, and that's good, considering the amount of abuse they take. A 10 gallon tank will hold a small one for a little while, but it's good that you'll be getting a bigger tank soon.

If you can find some SafeStart by Tetra, you'll find it works WAY better than Nutrifin, and your tank will be safe. Otherwise, make sure to have some replacement water handy at all times for when things start to go bad.


----------



## lizziebear47 (Nov 6, 2010)

thank you
someone else said nutrafin was not very good and to get safe start
i tried to get it in pets at home but they dont stock it
if i dont use safe start, can i get a fish and put it in the tank and test every day and do water changes and treat the water for chlorine ,also will i need to add anything else to the water.,will that be okay.
will it cycle the tank that way ok.

i ddont want to harm the fish thansk


----------

